# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 42)



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2021)

*Why is epoxy resin in woodworking so polarizing? What do you love/hate about epoxy resin?
and as a bonus question to this, Do you think epoxy river tables will become heirlooms?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
I'm a mog - half man, half dog. I'm my own best friend.


----------



## Ray D (Oct 17, 2021)

I guess I didn’t realize it was so polarizing but I kinda understand. I’ve done a few “River” charcuterie boards as gifts and there’s not a whole lot of true woodworking involved..just my opinion. I enjoyed working with the epoxy and I will probably make a few more things using it but don’t see it as an ongoing thing for me. As far as a river table being an heirloom… I just don’t see it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2021)

family heirloom -Ha. I started buying scratched up dented-peeling Etc. family heirloom redwood burl epoxy tables from 60-70's about 5 yrs ago for near to nothing. They have gotten spendier now. I cut them up for blanks. I will not live to see it but expect the same for todays burl tables... in 30-40 years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 17, 2021)

There are hand tool purists, there are those who think only domestic wood should be used, there are those who would shun paint, CNC machines, etc. I’m sure there are some that think acrylic pens and antler handles should never be made in a “wood” shop. Today’s wood shop has expanded so much in the last few decades, and in my opinion, for the better! Creativity has been unleashed, and the art forms we are creating today have been revolutionized by technology and genius exploratory efforts. Epoxy resin is just one of the latest innovations to hit the woodworking scene. It’s not for everyone, and it may not fit in the “traditional“ arena for “wood” working, but the end products, some of which have been made by our own WB family on this site, have been inspirational, and true works of art. I have seen river tables that will surely become family heirlooms, and on the flip side have seen some that should be cast into the fire pit! Bottom line, there is enough room in today’s “wood” shop for everyone! Forget about the naysayers, expand your horizons, and adopt a receptive attitude towards the realm of the possible! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2021)

But to add- everyone gets their own definition of working with wood. Art is in the eyes of the beholder. I do not make epoxy items nor do I turn but love beautiful turnings. People should do what they enjoy and ignore naysayers. Above is just what I observed in my 70 years...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2021)

For me I just like epoxy as a glue or to be mixed with colors as a filler in turnings to enhance them and fill the voids. Epoxy River tables are not for me but I have seen some beautiful ones created. Family heirlooms? I don't think so, no one really knows the life expectancy of clear epoxy. I think full solid wood pieces are more likely to become a family heirloom, like a quality built farm trestle table, or? Epoxy does have its place in the shop though I think. I have seen people cast wood bits in Epoxy to turn wood that otherwise would be unusable, I think that's very cool. But again that's just not for me but kudos to those that do it. Now someday I dream of building a boat and that will have a lot of Epoxy in it, but it's far down on the bucket list even though it's something I really want to do. So for me it's not polarizing, I don't love it or hate it, but it does have its place in a wood shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2021)

I agree with Mike and Chuck. There is room for all of it and people need to settle down. If you don't like something or think it's "true" woodworking, don't do it! Move on with your life and leave other people to do as they wish.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 17, 2021)

Epoxy often replaces the 'fine' woodworking. The woodlover in me wants to see wood, jointed finely and showing off wood. The wood hoarder in me wants to use every stick of wood I can. 
I see things thrown together and called awesome because it has 'epoxy. I also see things made with colors and shapes that aren't possible with wood alone.
I doubt the majority of river tables will be heirlooms. A lot of them are too big for a normal house. The folks who spend a couple grand on tables tend to ignore the "heritage" part of life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> But to add- everyone gets their own definition of working with wood. Art is in the eyes of the beholder. I do not make epoxy items nor do I turn but love beautiful turnings. People should do what they enjoy and ignore naysayers. Above is just what I observed in my *700* years...


Fixed your post....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Fixed your post....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 17, 2021)

I have no problem with epoxy in various woodworking projects. There are wonderful, artistic, tasteful projects all over this site highlighting it's use.

The problem I have is epoxy is being used just for the sake of using it without any consideration for the overall aesthetic of the project. 

At a recent fall festival/scenic drive here, saw several examples of great works, and horrendously ugly examples. 

One was a live edge slab of red cedar that was ripped down the middle with a bandsaw, had neon blue epoxy poured in the 4" gap and then had a black wire leg screwed vertically in each corner for a table height of about 36". Price tag was $400. I'll let everyone decide for themselves if they think that was one of the good or bad examples.

As to the second question of river tables becoming heirlooms, I'd say that 99.9% of them won't survive 20 years. There is that 0.1% though that have been skillfully and artistically made that will survive and be passed down to future generations. BTW, that 0.1% figure doesn't apply to tables I've seen on this site, a very high percentage of those shown here I'd be proud to own.

Regardless of my view of the artistry of a given project, it does make me happy to see so many people creating things and innovating with new materials and processes.

In the end though, I hope everyone ignores everything I've said. My opinion is just that, mine. If it makes you happy, and you like the looks of your project, that is all that matters!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 18, 2021)

Epoxy for me is a kind of a "I can live with or without it" type of thing. The unfortunate thing about it is, as others have said - there are some mighty hideous things made of it. I have my doubts about heirloom quality, but everything's possible. The passion nowadays - at least around here - is to buy fine wood furniture (things that would have sold 10 years ago for $2k or more) and rattle can it. OR, and I'd never would have dreamed of the day that the, so-called, "mid-century" look of modern (but butt-ugly) plastic laminate would get popular. Grew up around it, my dad sold it in Sears furniture departments, and was really, really glad that society grew out of that fad! But now - EGADS!!!! Heard tell of one of those "lamps" with some sort of goddess statue molded of plastic on a pedastal surrounded with monofilament lines with oil dripping down the lines sold for $1,800.00. I call BS on that one, but you never know with all those "smart" people moving to Nashvegas from all those east and west coast states!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 18, 2021)

When I first read the question I thought you were talking about glue. Epoxy glue gets all over everything. That's my problem with it. Then I read the replies and realized you were asking about epoxy casting resins for table tops, etc. I've never used any so can't offer anything. I've seen some beautiful epoxy projects and like others have said, I've seen some that just don't look right. But I'll never disparage someone who likes a certain epoxy or wood, that's their prerogative and more power to them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 27, 2021)

Late to this question but I really liked @Nature Man Chuck’s response. I started wood turning when carbide tops were taking off and our turning club had similar reactions. Some embraced it, others shunned it. I liked the response that it expanded our hobby. 

I think epoxy is doing some of that, it is certainly adding to the creativity aspect. 

Great question, really enjoyed these responses

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 28, 2021)

It's kinda like a question my wife asked me this morning and she used to ask our daughter when she was younger. My wife's first Masters is in psychology and could explain why? On the good side - she ain't never figgered out Lil Mikey yet!

Somehow we got to talking about Popeye. The question she popped to Lil Mikey was - of the four main characters on Popeye - Popeye, Olive Oyle, Brutus and Wimpie - how would you describe them using only one word. Well that got Lil Mikey's brain into overdrive and he over-thought it as usual. He tried to attack it logically and intrinsically went to determining from which angle to attack the question from - physical, mental, psychologically, communication skills, stature (skinny or "robust"), etc....... the result, Lil Mikey went to banging his head against the plaster walls and now has more honey-dos!

Moral of the story - avoid some questions as they result in a longer list of honey-dos!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

